# 2 Rescue girls in SD! Transportation Possible to surrounding areas!



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Meet NomNom and Butter these two girls are very bonded little gals who are only 3 months old! They where surrendered to Star's Rat Rescue as the previous owner was allergic to them. So now they are searching for their new loving place to call home! These two are so sweet and very playful! They love to ride on your shoulder and love to run on a wheel (they are just starting to learn what a wheel is) 

You can visit our site at www.starsratrescue.com for more information on adopting these girls! There are also many other ratties who are waiting for their forever homes!!

NomNom









Butter who is also a Rex!


----------

